# 90680 vs 90681



## annbishop (Dec 10, 2008)

I have conflicting info on 90680 vs 90681.  CPT 2009 is stating that both of these vaccines are adminstered orally.

I have 2 differenet  handouts from the weekly  AAPC teleconferences that state  90681 is adimistered orally and 90680 is administered by injection.

If anyone can clarify this for me I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## dmaec (Dec 10, 2008)

it's my understanding they are both oral - 
90680 - is a 3 dose schedule (Pebtavalent, Live for Oral use)
90681 - is a 2 dose schedule (Human, Attenuated, Live for Oral use)


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 10, 2008)

I just attended an AAPC workshop today.  The AAPC presenter advised that we disregard "injection" and acknowledged *oral *as the correct method of adminstration.


----------



## Lindsey_McBee (Dec 11, 2008)

*90680 and 90681*

You are right in that they are both administered orally, but it is good to note that the 90681 is considerably more expensive than the 90680.  I haven't run into many insurance companies that exclude these vaccines;  But if a patient doesn't have preventive coverage it would be good PR to counsel them on price vs. benefits.  Also, since this vaccine isn't state mandated in most states patient's could be left with a hefty bill.  Let them know their options and make sure your physicians are noting the correct vaccine on the patient's super bill.


----------

